# February Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!



## Joe Blow (25 January 2006)

January is rapidly drawing to a close and it's time to start thinking about next month's stock tipping competition. I would like to thank James and the crew from Otrader for sponsoring the February competition. If you haven't taken a look at their comprehensive portfolio management software already be sure to pay them a visit at www.otrader.com.au and see how it can benefit you! 

Lets quickly recap the rules:

*1. You MUST have at least a minimum of 10 posts AND an average of at least 0.30 posts per day to enter. You can see your posts per day average by clicking on your user name and viewing your public profile... your average is displayed right next to your 'total posts'.

2. Each entrant may choose one ASX listed stock. Stocks with a price of less than $0.01 are ineligible for the competition.

3. The winner is the person whose selected stock performs the best in percentage terms between February 1 and February 28.*

The first placegetter will receive a year's subscription to their choice of either AFR Smart Investor, Money or Your Trading Edge magazine (or $50 cash). The second placegetter will receive the runner up prize of $25 cash.

You have until midnight on January 31 to enter. Those who qualify, please post your entries in this thread. Remember, once you have selected your stock, you CANNOT change it for any reason.

Good luck all!

P.S. Don't forget that Otrader will be giving away a free copy of their fantastic portfolio management software to the competition entrant who has the best average return over each three month period. The first copy will be given away at the end of February to the best performer over December, January and February. If you already own a copy of Otrader, you will win a license for a second PC that you can use yourself or give away to a friend or family member. Take a look at what Otrader has to offer now at www.otrader.com.au and get started with a 20 day fully functional trial!


----------



## TheAnalyst (25 January 2006)

well, where do you go to enter??



			
				Joe Blow said:
			
		

> January is rapidly drawing to a close and it's time to start thinking about the February stock tipping competition. I would like to thank James and the crew from Otrader for sponsoring the February competition. If you haven't taken a look at their comprehensive portfolio management software already be sure to pay them a visit at www.otrader.com.au and see how it can benefit you!
> 
> Lets quickly recap the rules:
> 
> ...


----------



## Joe Blow (25 January 2006)

TheAnalyst said:
			
		

> well, where do you go to enter??





			
				Joe Blow said:
			
		

> Those who qualify, please post your entries in this thread.



You're already there.


----------



## crackaton (25 January 2006)

SBM MRS DJS


----------



## sam76 (25 January 2006)

VSG again please Joe.

Crackaton - you can only choose one stock.


----------



## Joe Blow (25 January 2006)

crackaton said:
			
		

> SBM MRS DJS




crackaton... only one stock allowed per entrant. I hope to rework the competition over the next few months to include multiple stocks as well as the buying and selling of them as the month progresses.

But right now, it's one stock per eligible entrant.


----------



## johnno261 (25 January 2006)

MGX thanks Joe


----------



## crackaton (25 January 2006)

Sorry. Will go with SBM then.


----------



## sam76 (25 January 2006)

crackaton said:
			
		

> Sorry. Will go with SBM then.





Chicken won't be happy, both his favourites have been snapped up!


----------



## crackaton (25 January 2006)

Are we playing for sheep stations?


----------



## visual (25 January 2006)

I`ll stick with vcr thanks Joe.


----------



## bullmarket (25 January 2006)

Hi everyone 

This is the first time I've played this here so please excuse my ignorance if it's in the rules elsewhere but

re rule 3 







> 3. The winner is the person whose selected stock performs the best in percentage terms between February 1 and February 28.




can we nominate if we want to go long or short on a stock for the month or can we only nominate long.?

thanks 

bullmarket


----------



## crackaton (25 January 2006)

"You MUST have at least a minimum of 10 posts AND an average of at least 0.30 posts per day to enter. You can see your posts per day average by clicking on your user name and viewing your public profile... your average is displayed right next to your 'total posts'."

Looks like I am not able to join the comp anyway, only .05 posts per day. Oh well. Hope chook wins.


----------



## nizar (25 January 2006)

EXT please


----------



## doctorj (25 January 2006)

FAR please boss.


----------



## crackaton (25 January 2006)

*Re: Joe Blow*

Blow what does it take to get to .3? I'm only just over .05 and I've been posting all day!!!


----------



## TheAnalyst (25 January 2006)

anzimp


----------



## el_ninj0 (25 January 2006)

azr please joe.


----------



## justjohn (25 January 2006)

MAP Thankyou


----------



## son of baglimit (25 January 2006)

decisions decisions - i have so many things on my plate right now........

is it CEO or NMS or FRE or TOX or whatever else..........

lets go with CEO.....depending on the timing of their quarterly report - the gain might all come in late january thou - oh what pleasant problems....


----------



## chicken (26 January 2006)

If crackaton is in Joe give him SBM....and I will take BMX...if he is not in than I will take SBM...there is a big breakout happening in SBM...all the way to 80cents on my chart,,,,,,


----------



## crackaton (26 January 2006)

Chook, I'm not eligible and you post more often so you have SBM. I'll sit this one out.


----------



## Duckman#72 (26 January 2006)

Hi Joe

I think I'm borderline with my posts...but I've hit .30 with this one!!!

BMX for me please. If not then ENG please.

Thanks
Duckman


----------



## clowboy (26 January 2006)

Ill take JGL thanx JOE


----------



## Fleeta (26 January 2006)

I'll take PDO thanks joe...


----------



## Knobby22 (26 January 2006)

SGX please


----------



## sandik17 (26 January 2006)

my posts are up to .37...
Duckman#72, if you have BMX

I'll take ENG.....   they're on their way!


----------



## Bobby (26 January 2006)

BMX please.
Thanks Bob.


----------



## Bobby (26 January 2006)

Whoops sorry Duckman you got in before me with BMX,   at least I know who will win the competition in Feb.

Cheers Bob.


----------



## Bobby (27 January 2006)

My outher choice is  IMP.  

Regards  Bob.


----------



## BraceFace (27 January 2006)

SMY for me Thanks


----------



## tarnor (27 January 2006)

CAZ again can't be long now


----------



## Happy (27 January 2006)

BLT   thanks


----------



## bullmarket (27 January 2006)

Happy said:
			
		

> BLT   thanks




would you like that on rye or wholemeal ??


----------



## RichKid (27 January 2006)

ARQ (Arc Energy) for me please Joe, same pick as last month, still making its mind up about leaving that recent base for good.


----------



## bvbfan (27 January 2006)

COE for me please


----------



## powwww (27 January 2006)

DoctorJ - you beat me to it and if Eagle is a success I think we'll all be looking at your back, I'll be the one with a grin on my face as I hold...


SO. my pick is either IGR, PNA or BTA.I'll mix it up this month and *choose pna.*  hope it holds sub 30c between now and close tues cos mid feb we'll see a big kick with the fep out!


March will be igrs month to shine so keep your hands off guys. Feb will be relatively quiet with a modest 20% gain expected???  good but won't beat some of the forementioned stocks...Pna might


----------



## yogi-in-oz (28 January 2006)

Hi Joe,

 Please mark the card for us, with BRW  ..... 

Many thanks.

happy days

  yogi


----------



## canny (28 January 2006)

I'll go back to NEO for February please Joe.
Believe it should be an exciting month for them.
Also interested in quite a few others - OPL WME YGL CVN COZ but stick with the old enemy!!


----------



## brisvegas (28 January 2006)

i'll take *MOX * once again thx joe 


................... pete


----------



## Kipp (29 January 2006)

Heya Joe,
can you giv me MIG.
Thanks.


----------



## Milk Man (30 January 2006)

SEA pls joe.


----------



## rozella (31 January 2006)

SEN please Joe


----------



## Porper (31 January 2006)

PSV for porper please Joe.

Reason -Just starting wave 5 around now (in theory). See if there is anything in this Elliot wave malarky.


----------



## GreatPig (31 January 2006)

AQD for me.

GP


----------



## dutchie (31 January 2006)

G'day Joe

I'll have CNM please.


----------



## Bobby (3 February 2006)

Hi all, 
If you want to know who will win this month ?.

Duckman !  Why BMX is a hot stock going up & up .
Ratios of probability are concerned with the mathematic alanalysis of quantities derived from phenomena whose occurrence involves some chance element ?.
But in this case the ratio of probability is not bassed on chance. : 

Time will tell won't it !

Bob.


----------



## aobed (4 February 2006)

Hi Bob...  well that certainly is confidence.. time will tell .  Given the margin by which son of baglimit won last month, I'm waiting for his stock to hit second or third gear.


----------



## Duckman#72 (4 February 2006)

Bobby said:
			
		

> Hi all,
> If you want to know who will win this month ?.
> 
> Duckman !  Why BMX is a hot stock going up & up .
> ...




Hi Bob

Love your confidence in BMX!! 
But there's a long way to go yet (the price that is!)

Duckman


----------



## Bobby (4 February 2006)

aobed said:
			
		

> Hi Bob...  well that certainly is confidence.. time will tell .  Given the margin by which son of baglimit won last month, I'm waiting for his stock to hit second or third gear.




At the moment its just sitting in neutral , but baglimit did't pick it for nothing !.
Maybe his analysis prerequisites are beyond my understanding ?.

I'll be watching it like all the rest. :sheep: 

Bob.


----------



## Bobby (4 February 2006)

Duckman#72 said:
			
		

> Hi Bob
> 
> Love your confidence in BMX!!
> But there's a long way to go yet (the price that is!)
> ...




Thanks I sure do have confidence in this one !, will they hit a $buck this year ? .
Well it would be somewhat frivolous of me to say no .  

Enjoy the ride with BMX.

Bob.


----------



## son of baglimit (5 February 2006)

Bobby said:
			
		

> At the moment its just sitting in neutral , but baglimit did't pick it for nothing !.
> Maybe his analysis prerequisites are beyond my understanding ?.
> 
> I'll be watching it like all the rest. :sheep:
> ...




ANALYSIS ? - WHAT ANALYSIS ???

i just have a very lucky taxi driver advising me, and i think he gets it from a guy who cleans loos for a living.

but not for much longer - GO CEO


----------



## Bobby (5 February 2006)

son of baglimit said:
			
		

> ANALYSIS ? - WHAT ANALYSIS ???
> 
> i just have a very lucky taxi driver advising me, and i think he gets it from a guy who cleans loos for a living.
> 
> but not for much longer - GO CEO




Greetings Son of baglimit,
Great to see your confidance in CEO, but do tell did Fleeta have anything to do with your choise ?.  

Bob.


----------



## son of baglimit (6 February 2006)

oh dear bobby - you have offended me MAX - unless you are fleeta in disguise !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fleeta (6 February 2006)

Yep, I actually gave baglimit the CEO tip...at least that's what he will say when the stock touches 5c! Patience is wearing thin baglimit.


----------



## Bobby (6 February 2006)

Fleeta said:
			
		

> Yep, I actually gave baglimit the CEO tip...at least that's what he will say when the stock touches 5c! Patience is wearing thin baglimit.



 I see, Ha Ha !
Then was PDO his tip to you ? .  

Bob.


----------



## son of baglimit (6 February 2006)

wrong again bob - wake up & smell what u r spreading....
the only thing fleets is good at is diplomacy between the middle east and danish cartoonists


----------



## Fleeta (7 February 2006)

Bobby said:
			
		

> I see, Ha Ha !
> Then was PDO his tip to you ? .
> 
> Bob.




No, I should clarify this for you bobby.

Fleeta = no good tips - too scared to tip as always goes bad - has some useful knowledge and reasonably smart and incredibly funny. Don't mention ION.

Baglimit = great tips - everything turns to gold - used to work for a highly unethical company and wouldn't surprise me if his share trading was also ethically questionable. Lacks humour in his posts. Don't mention Betfair.


----------



## Bobby (7 February 2006)

Fleeta said:
			
		

> No, I should clarify this for you bobby.
> 
> Fleeta = no good tips - too scared to tip as always goes bad - has some useful knowledge and reasonably smart and incredibly funny. Don't mention ION.
> 
> Baglimit = great tips - everything turns to gold - used to work for a highly unethical company and wouldn't surprise me if his share trading was also ethically questionable. Lacks humour in his posts. Don't mention Betfair.




Keep up the banter boys , I realy enjoy the humour between you two !  

Bob.


----------



## son of baglimit (9 February 2006)

glad we are entertaining you bobby - now lay off the insults - fleeta got it right - he has no idea, and lives off my unethical practices - be patient fleets - ceo's day will dawn - shortly - have i ever let you down ?


----------



## visual (9 February 2006)

wow I`m second ,woohhoo


----------



## son of baglimit (11 February 2006)

fleeta, bobby and anyone else who cares...........

I WILL STILL WIN THIS COMP THIS MONTH - TRUST ME.


----------



## Bobby (11 February 2006)

son of baglimit said:
			
		

> fleeta, bobby and anyone else who cares...........
> 
> I WILL STILL WIN THIS COMP THIS MONTH - TRUST ME.




Well SOB seeing its you ! it could happen.  
Some interesting trades on friday, care to comment on them ?

Bob.


----------



## son of baglimit (12 February 2006)

let me say i know who - i can account for most of them...buying days are ticking.


----------



## visual (12 February 2006)

sob,
i was just happy to be near the top,
if you win good luck


----------



## son of baglimit (18 February 2006)

knowing ceo hasnt moved this month as yet i hadnt bothered looking at the leaders chart - till now - i cant believe you lot have gone so poorly - you are going to be blown out of the water in the last 2 weeks - TRUST ME


----------



## Duckman#72 (18 February 2006)

son of baglimit said:
			
		

> knowing ceo hasnt moved this month as yet i hadnt bothered looking at the leaders chart - till now - i cant believe you lot have gone so poorly - you are going to be blown out of the water in the last 2 weeks - TRUST ME




Hi SOB

You are starting to sound a lot like Crackaton. The last post I read like this was Crackaton's "there will be blood everywhere tomorrow" SBM post. Ha ha.

But good luck - the share price is going the right way for you.

Duckman


----------



## rozella (21 February 2006)

I think I will stick to dividend stocks....SEN up 18% today & still last


----------

